# Adopting a Black female shepherd



## TriadGSD

Going to look at a shepherd today at a rescue its an owner surrender becaue the owner aid she was "Dumb" never went to a rescue before any tips i should look out for?


----------



## Baillif

Hard to say. I would expect aversives have probably been used on it and probably improperly so be on the look out for that. It is a guess but frustration+dog not complying+someone who would not bond with the dog at all to the point they would surrender it probably means the past owner was not the nicest to the pup. Pup probably isn't potty trained either so you will likely be working from scratch there. How old is it?


----------



## TriadGSD

3 yrs old she was not spayed she is good with dogs and cats 
which i have let me see if i can get a picture up


----------



## TriadGSD




----------



## Baillif

Ah I pictured a much younger dog. Who knows? Pray shes socialized well potty trained and the previous owner was just a **** dog trainer.


----------



## TriadGSD

yeah. im praying that too. thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

SHe looks beautiful!

If you look in her eyes and love her then I say give it a go!


----------



## KatsMuse

MaggieRoseLee said:


> SHe looks beautiful!
> 
> *If you look in her eyes and love her then I say give it a go!*


:thumbup: I agree. She's gorgeous!

 Kat


----------



## TriadGSD

Thanks!, i been looking for one close to Triads age(3 next month) and one good with cats too so she might just be the one


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Most rescues foster their dogs in the homes of volunteers. All good rescues evaluate their dogs so they can paint a complete picture for the adopter. My guess is that the girl IS housetrained. Even so, expect she "may" have a few accidents in your home due to stress and the new environment. Limit her access in your home and use a crate until she earns her freedom.

Take anything the previous owner said with a grain of salt. The dog is most certainly not dumb. The owner? Well that is another story. It is more likely the owner did little to nothing with the dog than that the dog was mistreated. 

Give her a chance. I'm betting she is a great little dog. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Just be very careful about the liking cats thing. I adopted my adult from an individual who assured me he likes cats.

I think he might like the way they TASTE if only I'd let him have one, lol.

If you do adopt her (she is gorgeous & I hope you get to) just be really careful for a while with her around YOUR cats. She may like them overall and may have done very well with the rescue or foster's cats, but it may take quite a period of adjustment for her to get used to yours. 

That has been my biggest disappointment in adopting my dog, because he always has to be either leashed, crated or in a kennel in order for the rest of my animals to be safe.

Best of luck! I hope she works out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TriadGSD

Thanks, well i went and seen her today we think she was Abused she was very scared .she did warm up after a while she is very small about 65lbs? she kept her tail in between her legs when she sat down. Shes a Rock eater she was trying to eat them while i was there the Rescue lady says she eats her food really fast, she has a white spot on her chest(my friend dont think shes a full shepherd and that shes mixed with Mals)and i decided to get her i will get her on wedsday.


----------



## Galathiel

Having a white spot doesn't mean she isn't a purebred GSD. My pup had a few white hairs on his chest when I brought him home. He lost them later but some don't. 65 lbs isn't that small for a female GSD actually probably closer to higher end of the standard than the lower.


----------



## TriadGSD

Galathiel said:


> Having a white spot doesn't mean she isn't a purebred GSD.


right. my friends only have Malinos and always compared her dogs to gsd's she took her for a little walk and said she walks like one of her Mals( im thinking Mals and GSDs hare Herding dogs they will have the same traits)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I'm really glad you are getting her. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LaRen616

Good luck and congrats!

I would feed the dogs separately, put away all toys for a while and don't leave them together unsupervised until you feel you know her a little better.


----------



## hunterisgreat

TriadGSD said:


> right. my friends only have Malinos and always compared her dogs to gsd's she took her for a little walk and said she walks like one of her Mals( im thinking Mals and GSDs hare Herding dogs they will have the same traits)


In the one pic, looks like my female Katya, who is about 65lbs. Show me a black GSD and I can find some white hairs on them


----------



## Jelpy

she's beautiful. watching her relax and warm up to you will be a joy. trust me 

jelpy


----------



## Mts678

Yes the white doesn't mean anything. My pups dad had a white spot on his chest, they're litter had black, tan and black, and 2 white pups come out. I guess I got a bigger female, mines almost 9 months and 70 lbs & her momma was 85 lbs LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rbeckett

No such thing as a dumb GSD. A poorly trained or under stimulated dog is possible, but the average GSD is way smarter than it's people anyday. Rescues and pound saves are all we have ever had and they seem to know that they are at the last house on the block and have all turned out to be excellent companions and super great pets over the years. Just make sure they know you love them and everything will work out just like it is supposed to. Good luck with your new rescue!!!!

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## TriadGSD

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I'm really glad you are getting her. Please keep us posted!


Got her home last night she stayed in the basement just sleeping since she had her spay surgery. She has not ate yet and the vet sent meds she was supposed to take started last night she won't take( should I be worried?) She went potty had trouble poo might get can of pumpkin for that drank water threw that up. But other then that she warmed up to me and Triad (still kinda unsure) she's afraid of the kitten since the kitten swatting at her but it all seems ok








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TriadGSD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks

I'm not pro, not claiming to be. 

1. Get her to your vet as soon as possible for a checkup. 
2. Sometimes the effects of anesthesia can make them sick to the stomach.

Drinking would concern me more than eating at this point. You don't want her to get dehydrated. Maybe try to get her to drink a little and not lap it up like she's a camel. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Sp00ks

Oh, sorry. 

She is gorgeous. I bet she is going to be a good girl. Look at that sweet face....


----------



## Mts678

The following day after the surgery for my girl- she slept and hardly ate anything. She didn't drink much either. That next day she was lively again, eating and drinking and wanting to play. I don't think you have anything to worry about, all the medicines used for the surgery are still making their way out of her system. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TriadGSD

MTS did the Dr percribe her Meds too? im supposed to give her meds for 14 days but she wont take them either.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I don't have much to add. I think her system is out of whack from the spay, meds. and all the changes in her life. I would expect her to bounce back from all that. Perhaps you could offer her come ice cubes, in place of water. That way, she wouldn't be able to gulp water down.

She is gorgeous. It looks like you are doing a great job with her. She is going to be a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## Mts678

My vet didn't give any meds- they said when they did the anesthesia they also mixed in the pain medicine at the same time. No extra meds or anything, she did great and acted like she never had stitches and never even licked them or have them any attention at all


----------



## TriadGSD

Thanks everyone for the tips and support i cant wait till she gets back to normal gooing to takes some time.

Everyone have a Great Thanksgiving.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'd give her 24 hours to get used to everything. It's been a crazy few days for her.

Try broth to keep her hydrated. My pups all love canned CAT food so if you mix water with cat food that will get food into her too (and cat food is super yummy cause they are so finicky).


----------



## Redrider469

I just got my girl spayed two weeks ago. It took a couple days for her to get back to normal and the meds made her feel off. She started drinking normally after two days. My girl was on a seditive for a week after to curb the extreme energy she has. Did not want her to tear the incision. I wish you luck and congratulations on the beautiful new addition!!


----------



## rowdymoose

Most of the rescue dogs have been though more than you can imagine. Eating rocks? Well, unlike us, they can't fix themselves a Martini to relieve their stress! Just give her lots and lots of love and this little sweetheart will come around. You'll see.....but be patient and understand her needs. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Akyah

TriadGSD said:


> Going to look at a shepherd today at a rescue its an owner surrender becaue the owner aid she was "Dumb" never went to a rescue before any tips i should look out for?


What to look out for? Go with your gut! Don't just focus on the breed OR the idiot's (former owner's) ridiculously negative comment! 
Focus on the actual dog! Focus on her energy & her behavior. What some idiots will call dumb, I typically call a sweet mushpot of a dog! As a working line GSD owner for most of my life, I can tell you that this is a thinking breed. 
When she looked at him with an expression that he felt was "dumb", she was probably asking herself how she would up with this dope. 
She probably had to dummy it down just to accommodate the jerk she lived with! Keep me posted!


----------



## TriadGSD

well she seems to be her self now my Current Male and her have their bouts i been breaking up fights all day today im hoping they will get along eventually she likes to play with the new kitten i found last month and she seems to be eating and taking her medsand she seems to attach really well with me listening and last night she slept near my bed on the floor.i will keep up with more updates


----------



## katieliz

If she just had surgery please make sure she doesn't hurt herself with too much activity too soon. Way too soon for her to be gettin into it with your other dog. Please limit her activity until she's had a bit more time to heal, the surgery is more extensive for a female than for a male.


----------



## TriadGSD

Week 3 I jus broke up another fight 1 st one was the first week this one tonight was really bloody I got bit again from breaking up the fight I had them both by the collar she kept on growling at me I don't know what to do. She food aggressive torward other animals I have to put a gate up every time I feed them she does not let. Me know she needs to go out and she poo's in the house .only time she goes is when I take my boy out. I don't know what to do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

if she is food possessive (and maybe since your initial posts say the woman told you she eats her food fast, plus was a rock eater, she may not have been fed well by previous owner so feels she has to FIGHT for her food) CRATE her when you feed them..Dont feed them together, separate them.

As for pooing in the house , sounds like she stresses when you take Triad out and not her? Why not take both of them out at the same time??? 

Or maybe I misunderstood the pottying issue,, Don't wait for her to let you know, take her out every couple of hours, after she eats, when she wakes up,,maybe she wasn't house trained properly...So you have to treat her like a puppy

I would not leave them alone together , you may come home to a bloodbath. Your only on week 3, she's getting comfortable.

Get a crate and when you can't supervise, crate her.


----------



## TriadGSD

I take them both out at the same time she pees but no poo. Then I bring them both in 5-10 mins later I find poo on the floor maybe ill just bring Triad in and leave her out longer because she starts to play after she pees. I don't feed them together I have a gate up between rooms 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

Don't take them out at the same time. Gate, crate, and rotate...and give your rescue girl individual attention and training, just as if she were a new puppy. You saw when you got her that she was afraid and very unsure of herself...she is going to need more time than you're giving her to feel secure. And all dogs need whatever time they need to do their big biz ness, she also may be afraid to "assume the position" when out with your other dog, because that makes her vulnerable.

Can you be really specific about what exactly triggers the fights?


----------



## TriadGSD

They where playing next thing I know they where fighting. Then last night she was laying in bed her body was next to mine I moved I hear growling I leaned forward trying to see if Triad was there and she lunged toward me.:thumbdown:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

No criticism here just opinion based on your posts.

Not enough control of the environment for a dog whose personality and background are unknown. Sometimes it takes a very long time for these dogs to adjust...and their environment has to be quite well controlled to keep everyone safe. So many people just don't understand the integration process, and the dog pays the price. 

I don't know what your circumstances are...is there room to conveniently separate them, do you have a crate that can be your girl's refuge/safe spot. If they've already fought, why would you have them both loose in the bedroom when you'd be lounging or sleeping?

May I tell you in the nicest way possible that you are asking for trouble big time, and you are also setting the new girl up for failure. Yes, sometimes you can bring a new dog into the family and all goes smoothly...obviously you've had plenty of warning now that this is not the case with your new girl. 

There are things YOU can do to make this situation better and I sure hope you are willing to change some of the things you CAN change, muster up all the patience you have, control the environment more effectively, and give this girl the opportunity to adjust, recover fully from her spay surgery, and overcome (with your help), the issues that have been caused by her less than ideal life so far. If you don't change your expectations (and the way you're handling the situation), your story could have a very sad ending. Especially for your dogs.

It used to make me really angry that people would just get a rescue or shelter dog and expect her/him to integrate into their pack/family from the get-go. But I came to see that people just really don't understand...and expect way too much of these dogs, way too soon.

Please take the measures and make the changes necessary to give this girl a chance, before you give up on her. If you then find that she is owner/people aggressive, you'll have to do the responsible thing (which would likely be humane euthanasia), and not throw her away or pass the problem on.

In the meantime, please be very careful. Take care.


----------



## middleofnowhere

katieliz had a lot of good advise. One thing I would add -- get her butt off the bed! She hasn't earned this yet. (Any time there are fights started by the dog on the bed or bad behavior from the dog on the bed, the dog looses bed privileges) Also, make sure that Triad, as the senior member of the household, gets attention first, gets praise first -- is treated as the dog with seniority.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I think it's fantastic that you adopted this girl. 

The only thing I can add to the advice is my story. I adopted Hans as an adult dog with already set bad habits and few manners. I adopted him in February of this year and just in the last few weeks has he begun to really seem "settled" in his environment. 

My dog, like yours, suffered several quick changes to his schedule & environment which tends to keep them a little mentally off balance until they both settle in and come to understand your expectations.

When I adopted Hans, I was traveling quite a bit, so he had to quickly get used to two "homes" and two schedules. I really struggled and things were discouraging at first. Several good people on here suggested great things like a 2 week shut down to allow him to just get used to his new life. However, we were traveling so that couldn't exactly work for us. We did overcome almost all problems eventually. It just took baby steps with this dog, who has an owner inexperienced with GSDs.

So I guess basically just try to be patient and very careful. It can take more time than you might think for her to settle.

Katieliz's advice seems very sound.

Years ago my friend, who already had an adult mixed breed dog, adopted an Australian Shepherd puppy. It was over a year before she trusted them together, but it did all work out. Good luck!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dpc134

IMO, she needs obedience training and some time to get used to her new environment and pack (owner, dog, etc.). 
But mostly, obediance training. 
If there is no improvement in the next few weeks, then professional help is needed. It is 100% unacceptable for a dog to growl at its owner...IMO.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also agree with katielz and middle..GET HER BUTT off the bed.

Rules, and stick to them..Get her into an obedience class.


----------



## TriadGSD

another big blood bath last night guess ill have to get a behaviorist trainer to help me whats messed up was they kept going a each other as i tried breaking up the fight i went inside to get a broom i come out the fight was over. she was on the fence wanting out and he was on the other side of the yard.


----------



## Renofan2

Some good suggestions above. Agree - this dog should not be allowed on a bed, couch, chair etc. You need obedience training for her. The dogs should not be allowed loose together. I would tether one with you if they are both lose and not allow them to play, etc until you get a handle on this. The fighting is not just going to stop - you have to make sure they don't escalate to a fight. You need to watch body language and correct either dog for making any signs or indication that a fight could be triggered. You need to crate her when you are not working with her, etc. You or your dogs are bound to get seriously hurt if you continue to let these fights happen. Please find someone in your area that is experienced to handle these dominance issues and can show you how to restore and maintain order. The growling at you is not acceptable - ever. Cheryl


----------



## wolfstraum

Crate her at night. Crate her for meals. do the NILF and shutdown routine. Do NOT let the dogs loose to play. Loose only together in down stays ....this is going to take some time. Start as with a puppy....

I hope it works out....

Lee


----------



## mebully21

If you are not going to keep them separated return her. She should not have any privileges, should not be loose with your other dog, and she should be in training, if a dog has behavior issues never let them loose with the resident dog, no furniture , and strict nilif... You have had too many fights too soon. Separate both dogs and walk separately for potty etc and gate them from each other fir a few months


----------

